# Amazon ASIN Nummern



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

ab heute gibt es eine kleine neue Funktion im Forum - genau im Editor.

Im Editor findet ihr eine neue Funktion, zum schnellen einfachen einfügen von Artikeln aus dem Amazon-Programm. Also zB. Bücher.

 

Es reicht, an der Stelle, wo das Produktbild erscheinen soll auf das Symbol mit dem kleinen "a" und dem Pfeil darunter zu klicken und anschließend die ASIN Nummer einzufügen.

Das Ergebnis sieht dann zB. so aus:

 

Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik wie immer gern hier.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Amazon ISBN/ASIN Nummern*

Testeintrag

[ASIN]3800138522[/ASIN]

Ist übrigens ein tolles Buch


Uwe


Klasse Funktion   Aber noch besser wäre es, wenn eine neue Seite aufgehen würde, sobald man auf das Bild klickt


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Amazon ISBN/ASIN Nummern*

Hallo Uwe,

 stimmt! Ich setz mich ran ... Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Amazon ISBN/ASIN Nummern*

@Uwe
Auftrag ausgeführt.  

Bei klick auf das Bild oder den ASIN Link öffnet sich nun ein neues Fenster.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Amazon ISBN/ASIN Nummern*

Prima, ist so glaub ich besser. 
Mir persönlich egal, aber meine Maus würde die Seite hier nicht wiederfinden  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Amazon ASIN Nummern*

Kein Problem, dafür ist der Support ja da - und Sinn macht eine Funktion ja auch nur, wenn sie funktioniert.


----------

